# Install on SW RAID1 FreeBSD 8.2



## firefly (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello,

I'm installing (GUI installer) FreeBSD 8.2 on VirtualBox and would like to try software RAID with 2 x 8GB drives (virtual). If I manually partition during install there is an option to RAID (and ZFS, but I want to try SW RAID1 for now). What is not clear is how to perform the install and configure RAID, slices, bott, etc. from the GUI install.

Please assist.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2011)

There is no GUI installer on FreeBSD. I'm guessing you're using PC-BSD.

[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------



## firefly (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes PC-BSD (though they claim to use FreeBSD as base). I've posted to their forums and was referred to FreeBSD forums. 

http://forums.pcbsd.org/showthread.php?t=14352


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 22, 2011)

That's fine, but make sure you read the warning/disclaimer in the link posted by SirDice.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2011)

I find it rather odd that the PC-BSD community refers to us when your question is related to the PC-BSD specific installer.

We cannot explain how to configure RAID etc. using a GUI installer that doesn't exist on FreeBSD.


----------

